# Bridgeport Series 1, 2hp



## AxeMaker (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi,

I just bought a BP Series 1 and it will be delivered Monday 8/22/2016.  I have been looking at VFD's to convert the 220v 1Ø in my garage to 220v 3Ø ?  However I am not really sure what type/brand I should go with.  I saw another thread, I think on this site, that recommended DrivesWarehouse.com and to look at a Hitachi model#SJ200-015NFU2.

I will post the motor label below if that will help answer my question(s). 


What will I need to do with the existing wiring, if anything?
Will there be any problem getting this motor wired to work with something other than the 460v it is currently wired to?
I think this BP Series 1 was manufactured in 1994


----------



## tomh (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi
I used a teco  jnev  110v 1ph in and 220 3ph out and never had any problems with my  old series 1  bridgeport mill or the teco whatsoever for over 3 years before selling it. 
I had read and been told that the old series 1 bp would overheat the motor would die and all kind of horror stories, BUT  none of that  never happened! so whatever you choose should work fine.   mine was wired 440 when I got it and it was not a problem to rewire it to 220 as the wires are banded with numbered metal bands on the wires.  I left the original f/n/r switch and wires on it I just used the wiring  from the switch and connected them to the vfd  and would reverse it with the vfd leaving the original switch in the forward  position,  I *removed* the knob so I wouldn't accidently  reach up and flip it.  I believe whatever vfd you choose will be fine.   There are some folks that are well versed on vfd's that will be more than happy to help you here. Hope this helps a little 
*mrpete 222 / tubalcain has 3 videos showing the setup and operation of a vfd on a drill press that is worth watching.*


----------



## talvare (Aug 19, 2016)

There should be a plate on the motor showing the wiring configurations for the different voltages. Very easy to change from the 460V to 230V configuration.

Ted


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 19, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> What will I need to do with the existing wiring, if anything?
> 
> Will there be any problem getting this motor wired to work with something other than the 460v it is currently wired to?
> 
> I think this BP Series 1 was manufactured in 1994



You won't have any trouble wiring the motor for 230V.  T1 to 1-7, T2 to 2-8, T3 to 3-9, connect 4-5-6 together, ground to motor case.

If you don't need speed control then you could use the existing switch for forward/off/reverse, but the switch would need to be wired to the VFD control terminals, and not to the power wiring.  You do not want a switch between the VFD and the motor.  I found the VFD speed control was very handy even with a vari-drive.

I just installed a new VFD on my mill and built a small control box with Stop, Run, For/Rev, and Speed pot.



This is what I had originally, I just mounted the VFD in place of the switch.



The reason I changed out the VFD was to facilitate the spindle direct drive conversion, so I went with a sensorless vector VFD.  This will give an almost flat torque curve at low RPM. The original VFD will be moved over to run the vacuum pump on my router.

As far as brand of VFD, there are a lot of them out there.  My favorite is Automation Direct.

The GS2
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...ts_(115_-z-_230_-z-_460_-z-_575_VAC)/GS2-22P0

or

The GS3
http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...S3_Drive_Units_(230_-z-_460_VAC_SLV)/GS3-22P0

I have installed many Automation Direct units and have been very satisfied, but they are not the cheapest.  Very good documentation and support.

Teco-Westinghouse is also a good brand.  Available from many vendors.  Documentation is OK.

The only experience I have with the Hitachi JS200 was bad.  It lasted about 1 year before it went up in smoke running a 1HP BP.  Documentation is OK.

The Haunyang VFDs have mixed reviews and very poor documentation and support.

No experience with Mitsubishi or Yaskawa drives, but they are well regarded in the industry.

I hope this helps


----------



## mksj (Aug 19, 2016)

Similar views to Jim on the VFDs, with a few other comments. I like Automation Direct for parts, their VFDs manuals tend to be very good and they have great tech support. But the GS2 does not offer a Sensorless Vector mode which gives a bit better speed control and low end control, as it provides feedback to the VFD (the GS3 does have this feature). Probably less of an issue on a mill, but I find very tight control on the lathe using this feature. The newer Teco L510, I have read a post about  it not working as well as their older Fm50 (this lacks 3 wire and sensorless vector control), I probably would look at the Teco N3 series. Also some of these low end VFDs do not have 3 wire control, which is useful in setting up a mill. On the Hitachi the WJ200 has been very durable in my experience with many units, but the manual is very poor (in my opinion) and there is a bit of a learning curve. The WJ200 does offer a lot of features, similar to the Yaskawa.  The latter is OEM in many industrial machines, but they are pricier and similar to the WJ200 in programing features/programming difficulty. My mill came with a Yaskawa and there tech support is good, so I am learning a bit more about them.  ABB is also very good, but haven't installed them. Haunyang I am less impressed with from both their durability, programming and function, but they are cheap. If you do decide to buy one, I would only purchase one from a US distributor.

You will need to rewire the motor for 230V for these VFDs (should be information on the motor plate or under the terminal cover), you would not use  your current switch gear/wiring for the VFD. The VFD is direct wired to the motor, and 230VAC single phase input to the VFD. Most likely I would recommend 3 wire input VFD control for the mill, this uses a momentary switch for the stop run function, and a forward/reverse sustained selector to set the direction, and a speed pot (usually anything in the 2K-5K linear type). These are all available from Automation direct.


----------



## AxeMaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Thank you for the replies, they are very helpful !

I had my electrician stop by this morning to check the main voltage.  He found that it has 117v 1Ø on each leg or an equivalent to 237v 1Ø.  So I should be able to go 230v 1Ø to 230v 3Ø.  

I contacted DrivesWarehouse.com and they recommended this Hitachi model:

*WJ200-015SF, Sensorless Vector AC Drive - $283.00*
Input: 200 - 240VAC (+/-) 10%, Single Phase
Output: 200 - 240VAC (+/-) 10%, Three Phase
Output(Amps):8, Horsepower: 2


It was a busy day today getting the garage prepped for the mill delivery and confirming that the forklift will be here on time.  Not to mention measuring to forklift to make sure it will fit inside the garage LOL.  Everything is scheduled... now I just need the wife to help me over the weekend moving stuff around in the garage and I have an old 6' x 4' workbench that I need to take apart to make room for the mill.  Normally this wouldn't be a lot of work but after three back surgeries it turns it into a major undertaking.  ugh.


----------



## AxeMaker (Aug 20, 2016)

Additional...


Here are some of the prices I have run across;


TECO N3










I found this video at the Automation Direct web site;   Converting a Mill/Drill and Installing a VFD

Also if you do not already know about them, check out Wolf Automation


----------



## AxeMaker (Aug 20, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> You won't have any trouble wiring the motor for 230V.  T1 to 1-7, T2 to 2-8, T3 to 3-9, connect 4-5-6 together, ground to motor case.
> 
> If you don't need speed control then you could use the existing switch for forward/off/reverse, but the switch would need to be wired to the VFD control terminals, and not to the power wiring.  You do not want a switch between the VFD and the motor.  I found the VFD speed control was very handy even with a vari-drive.
> 
> ...






Wolf Automation has panel kits to make a operating panel just like yours...


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 20, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> Wolf Automation has panel kits to make a operating panel just like yours...



Here is the BOM for the control box I built.  Automation Direct parts.

Item Code  | Unit Price | Quantity

ECX2300-5K  $36.50  1
SA110-40SL  $13.50  1
GCX1131  $12.50  1
GCX1102  $6.50  1
GCX1300  $9.75  1
E22NS31  $4.50  1
E22NS34  $4.50  1
E22NS38  $4.50  1
ECX2640  $3.50  1

Shipping and Handling : $0.00
Order Total  : $95.75


----------



## quickcut (Aug 21, 2016)

I have used various brands and the one which I found worked and lasted the best was YASKAWA.  For my application they also had some sort of international guarantee and as I used to manufacture and send machinery internationally it was useful, although I never had a problem.     I have used a YASKAWA   V1000 series on my cnc Bridgeport for a two years and never an ounce of trouble. Not saying they are the best , just that they worked for me.


----------



## AxeMaker (Aug 22, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Here is the BOM for the control box I built.  Automation Direct parts.
> 
> Item Code  | Unit Price | Quantity
> 
> ...





I just did a quick search on Mouser Electronics...  I think this switch is compatible to the EXC2300-5k;  Omron A22RS-3M-20  $18.80



quickcut said:


> I have used various brands and the one which I found worked and lasted the best was YASKAWA.  For my application they also had some sort of international guarantee and as I used to manufacture and send machinery internationally it was useful, although I never had a problem.     I have used a YASKAWA   V1000 series on my cnc Bridgeport for a two years and never an ounce of trouble. Not saying they are the best , just that they worked for me.





I tried looking up a VFD on their web site and it is an archaic site.  I didn't really understand the methodology and lost patience with it, then moved on.


----------



## mksj (Aug 22, 2016)

The EXC2300-5k is a potentiometer or speed pot, the Omron switch is a selector switch. Whoever you buy the VFD from, should also be able to sell you a speed pot for a few dollars, these take a 3/8" hole and is smaller, as opposed to a 22mm for the EXC2300-5k (unless you need to mount it in a 22mm hole).  Otherwise, you can use any decent potentiometer in the 1K to 5K range. Something like this will work fine, you will also need to buy a knob. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clarostat-RV4NAYSD202A-2k-Ohms-53C3-2K-S-20-9211-Potentiometer-/172237068762

Omron and Idec make decent switch gear, so they would be fine for the momentary switch/E-Stop as outlined by Jim. I have been very satisfied with the quality of the 22mm Automation Direct metal switches. http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...uttons_-z-_Switches_-z-_Indicators/22mm_Metal

Attached is a generic parameter file for use of the WJ200 for use on a mill. Two wire control is the easiest, but I recommend the 3 wire control.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 22, 2016)

AxeMaker said:


> I just did a quick search on Mouser Electronics... I think this switch is compatible to the EXC2300-5k; Omron A22RS-3M-20 $18.80



  Not even close  The EXC2300-5k is a 5K pot for the speed control, I'm not able to find an equivalent product on Mouser



 The A22RS-3M-20 is a 3 position switch, roughly equivalent to the GCX3320-22, $14.00, from Automation Direct


----------



## AxeMaker (Aug 23, 2016)

Gotcha !  I was thinking it was just a switch.

My mill was delivered today...  The forklift was just able to fit inside the garage thank goodness.  Now I need to start cleaning it up and giving it a once-over.  Of course the VFD needs to get purchased too.


----------



## AxeMaker (Aug 23, 2016)

mksj said:


> The EXC2300-5k is a potentiometer or speed pot, the Omron switch is a selector switch. Whoever you buy the VFD from, should also be able to sell you a speed pot for a few dollars, these take a 3/8" hole and is smaller, as opposed to a 22mm for the EXC2300-5k (unless you need to mount it in a 22mm hole).  Otherwise, you can use any decent potentiometer in the 1K to 5K range. Something like this will work fine, you will also need to buy a knob. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clarostat-RV4NAYSD202A-2k-Ohms-53C3-2K-S-20-9211-Potentiometer-/172237068762
> 
> Omron and Idec make decent switch gear, so they would be fine for the momentary switch/E-Stop as outlined by Jim. I have been very satisfied with the quality of the 22mm Automation Direct metal switches. http://www.automationdirect.com/adc...uttons_-z-_Switches_-z-_Indicators/22mm_Metal
> 
> Attached is a generic parameter file for use of the WJ200 for use on a mill. Two wire control is the easiest, but I recommend the 3 wire control.




Thank you MK !


----------

